# Vorbeugung



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen


da nun der Winter wieder einmal naht    und wir im Februar Verluste bei den Koi hatten  :cry:  , wollte ich einmal wissen , wer eine profilaktische Behandlung von euch im Koiteich durchführt .

Ich wollte eine Wurmkur am ersten und zehnten Tag und dazwischen eine Behandlung mit MGO , durchführen . Wurde mir so von einer kompetenten Koihändlerin empfohlen und klingt für mich auch annehmbar .


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Patrick!

Ich mache das im Frühjahr auch so.
Im Herbst sehe ich zu, dass die Koi "sauber" sind und keine Anzeichen eines Befalls zeigen. Ich mache meist bei ein 1-3 Fischen einen Abstrich. Hab so ein paar Kandidaten im Teich, die fast von alleine in den Kescher schwimmen. Wenn der Abstrich i.O. ist, mach ich nichts und warte das Frühjahr ab.
Ab einer konstanten Teichtemperatur von 10 Grad mach ich eine Behandlung gegen __ Würmer, sowie eine Behandlung mit MGO.

Ist ein sehr kontrovers diskutiertes Thema und die allermeisten halten von solchen Maßnahmen nix.
Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung heraus sagen, dass sich diese Maßnahme im Bezug auf Koi bewährt hat.



Beste Grüße ins Saarland

Jens


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2004)

Hallo, 

vorbeugend habe ich bisher noch nicht behandelt. 

Darf ich mal fragen mit welchem Mittel ihr die Wurmkur macht? 

Ovitelmin? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Rainer!

Ich behandel mit Valbazen. Soll bei weichem Wasser dem Ovithelmin klar überlegen sein. Auch was die Verträglichkeit angeht.
Hab aus dem Grunde Ovithelmin auch noch nicht benutzt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Okt. 2004)

Hallo, 

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich im Thema Quarantäne mal erwähnt, dass ich fast jedes Jahr Ärger mit zwei oder drei Fröschen aus dem benachbatren Golfplatzweiher habe. Mit diesen zieht meißt auch Dactylogyros im Teich ein. 
Aus diesem Grund ist zumindest bezüglich der Hautwürmer eine vorbeugende Behandlung bei meinen Fischen sinnlos. 
Ichtyo bricht oft beim Zusetzen eines neuen Fisches aus. Desshalb halte ich auch im Falle Ichtyo eine vorbeugende Behandlung für sinnlos. 
Um die gängigsten Plagegeister zu kompletieren bleibt u.a. noch Costia und Trichodina. Da könnte ich mir eine vorbeugende Behandlung im Herbst vorstellen, habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht. 

@Jens: PN wegen Valbazen

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Das Medikament ist das Gleiche wie bei Jens    , werde es heute noch bestellen .

Das Problem mit den Fröschen aus benachbarten Weiher ist bei uns sehr gross , leider .
Wie schon erwähnt , im Frühjahr sind uns fünf grosse Koi verstorben , wir hatten Probleme bis zur ersten Behandlung , diesem hoffe ich durch eine Herbstbehandlung entgegen zu wirken .

@Jens

Schade , das es mit dem Besuch nicht geklappt hatt  :cry: , ich hoffe , aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben .


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Patrick!


Natürlich nicht aufgehoben.
Dat kriegen wir schon noch


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Okt. 2004)

Hallo
In einem anderem Forum ist dieses Thema schon durch.
Ich persönlich halte von einer vorbeugenden Behandlung nichts.
Man kann heute vorbeugend gegen was weiß ich behandeln, und in 14 Tagen 
wird irgend eine Krankheit oder ein Plagegeist durch Vögel oder sonstigen Getier
 eingeschleppt.Was habe ich dabei gewonnen, nichts. Diese Vorbeugenden Behandlungen kann
 man nicht mit einer vorbeugenden Grippeimpfung beim Menschen gleichsetzen.
Darum sage ich, Vorbeugen hilft nur den Verkäufer dieser Mittel und schadet eher den Tieren.
Denn jedes Mittel hat nicht nur Positive sondern auch Negative Wirkungen.
Darum wenn irgend eine Krankheit Plagegeist usw auftritt, dann sollte man
gezielt und mit den richtigen Mitteln behandeln.
Das heißt nicht lange mit diesem oder jenem Mittelchen und dann fangen
 wir mal mit ganz wenig an rum  experimentieren.Sondern Erreger oder Parasit feststellen
und dann gezielt und mit der nötigen Dosis behandeln.Damit habe ich die besten erfolge. 
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Okt. 2004)

Moin Paul!

Natürlich kann man so eine Maßnahme nicht mit einer Grippeschutzimpfung vergleichen. Zumindest nicht zu 100%
Ziel der Grippeimpfung ist es ja, dass der Mensch nicht erkrankt, weil ihm, wie bei jeder anderen Impfung auch, der Erreger entweder in minimaler Dosierung oder aber in geringem Ausmaß oder in veränderter Form gespritzt wird. Es sollen ja Antikörper gebildet werden.

Bei einer prophylaktischen Behandlung kommt es zu einer Dezimierung der Erreger im Teich. Der "Keimdruck" ( wenn man es mal so nennen darf) ist geringer und die Koi kommen besser aus dem Winter, wo sie ja gerade zu diesem Zeitpunkt recht geschwächt sind.
Andere umgehen diese Phase, indem sie heizen und die kritischen Temperaturen schnell überbrücken, so dass das Immunsystem gleich auf volle Pulle laufen kann.

Unsere Koi stammen ja meist aus Japan, obwohl ich denke, dass mittlerweile auch in anderen Ländern gleich verfahren wird.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie oft dort die Becken oder Mud-Ponds desinfiziert werden, damit der Erregrdruck kurz gehalten wird.
Im Gegensatz zu unseren Teich sind das schon mächtige Unterschiede.
Ist vielleicht ungefähr genauso, als würdest Du einen Koi, der jahrelang in einer mittels hochdosiertem Ozon geführten Anlage plötzlich in einen "normalen" Gartenteich setzen würdest. Der hätte kein Jahr.

Interessant wäre hier vielleicht die Frage, ob man die Koi langsam an unseren "Keimdruck" gewöhnen kann/sollte.
Manche warten ab und bei denen geht es gut. Manche warten ab und erleben nach längeren problemlosen Jahren plötzlich den Supergau.
Ich möchte nicht abwarten. Und ich glaube, dass sich durch die prophylaktischen Gaben die insgesamt verwendete Menge an Medikamenten reduzieren wird und unterm Strich zumindest nicht mehr dabei rauskommt, als beispielsweise bei Dir im Teich.



> Man kann heute vorbeugend gegen was weiß ich behandeln, und in 14 Tagen wird irgend eine Krankheit oder ein Plagegeist durch Vögel oder sonstigen Getier eingeschleppt. Was habe ich dabei gewonnen, nichts.


Da rechnest Du aber mit nicht beeinflussbaren Größen. Und das ist nicht immer zu erwarten.
Gewonnen habe ich in dem Sinne, dass meine Koi sich im Frühjahr nicht mit Plagegeistern rumärgern müssen und sich voll auf die Konditionierung "konzentrieren" können.

Aber wie gesagt; ein Stück weit 'ne Glaubensfrage.


----------

